# Hifonics Zeus Components Rock!



## filthyhat (Feb 12, 2012)

So, I went the cheap route on my front speakers and ordered the Hifonics Zeus 6.5" components, zxi6.5c. It should be said that this is my first set of component speakers so I have little to compare them to. The speakers were only sixty dollars with free shipping from Sonic.

That said, these speakers straight up rock. I've only hooked them up to my hu for now, because I had so much trouble fitting them that I lost patience and never went to town blah blah blah. Even hooked up to my hu and getting something like 16 watts, they sound amazing. The only complaint I have at this point is that my doors rattle and reverberate like a beast when I crank it up loud, and that is more like a testament to the speakers. 

I have listened to like fifty different songs today since hooking them up, some of them twice. The highs are clear, the lows are powerful and the overall effect is outstanding. I can't wait til I'm not so broke so that I can afford to deaden those doors and put in my amp. I think they're going to sound just outrageous with more watts going to them. I am almost blown away by how punchy and bassy they are for 6.5s, and no amp, but like I said before this is my first set of components. 

The build quality seemed good to great. The speakers are solid and heavy, the baskets are thick and strong. I mounted the speakers in the stock door locations in my car with the stock grilles, so I didn't even try the led on the cone. I am seriously considering picking up a pair for the doors in my truck though, and I will probably hook up the leds on those. I think the light up logo is really cool. 

The crossovers are friggin 'uge. I found a place to mount em inside the doors kinda behind the armrests, but really they are big. Like four inches by six or thereabouts. They are the component with the cheapest feel out of the whole set. They do not feel incredibly cheap, but neither do they feel substantial like you are holding something really high quality in your hand. They are adequate at the least.

Conclusion: Buy em. If you are on a tight budget and you are thinking about upgrading your system with the Hifonics Zeus 6.5" components, do it. Everyone's tastes vary but I am ecstatic with mine. I don't know what a set of thousand dollar component speakers would sound like, but I can't imagine it would sound $940 better than these. Very pleased. Add in the price, and I couldn't be much happier.


----------



## filthyhat (Feb 12, 2012)

UPDATE:

I picked up a cheap old Sony Xplod 600w amp from a guy on Craigslist last night. It's really not much of an amp, buy I got it cheap and it seems to work fine. Took me a couple hours to put in but it had to be done. 

So, if I've got it hooked up right, and the gain set right (which I probably haven't, I need to look that up), I've got 55w rms going to the Hifonics Zeus component speakers. Right now, I've got nothing else hooked up in the car, just the hu, the front components and the amp. I haven't sound proofed the doors yet, so they still rattle pretty bad. I have 3 sheets of Damplifier Pro coming, which I know is technically not enough but it's what I could afford right now, so hopefully I can take some of the rattle out and hear the speakers even better. 

The Hifonics sound great. I had to turn the treble almost all the way down, and the bass about halfway up on the hu, but now the speakers sound amazing. The sound is very clear, and they get pretty loud. Loud enough for listening anyway, it's no competition system. If I crank the volume to the max on the hu, there is a little static, but I'm pretty sure that's not the speakers' fault and that is way too loud for listening anyway.

Sonic Electronix has gone up on the price of the Hifonics Zeus components. Last I checked, they were 65 with free shipping. Still well worth the price. I am a regular working stiff and don't have a thousand dollars to spend on the stereo in my car, so I took a chance on the budget brand and it has really paid off so far. 

I highly recommend these speakers to anyone who wants good sound without spending a whole lot of money. I would recommend you mount the tweeters up on the dash, about as far away as you can get them. They sound good where I've put them in the doors, but they get a little overpowering sometimes. That's why I had to turn them all the way down.

I really can't say enough about these speakers. Only time will tell if they hold up or not, but they were very inexpensive and they sound great right now. I have read about speakers needing to "break in", I don't know if these speakers are like that or not but if so they may even start sounding better over the next couple of months.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

These days I am happy to just receive something that functions for $60 shipped, much less sound good. Congrats on a good budget find. Now that you have experienced a component set, the sickness will set in and you will want more....and more....and more.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I heard some hifonics comps over the summer, 
could not believe the midbass they put out some output.


----------



## filthyhat (Feb 12, 2012)

GLN305 said:


> These days I am happy to just receive something that functions for $60 shipped, much less sound good. Congrats on a good budget find. Now that you have experienced a component set, the sickness will set in and you will want more....and more....and more.


 You may be right but I'm not sure, I think my obsession with car audio may have run its course. Aside from throwing a sub in the trunk and maybe a little more sound dampening, I may be done here. 

I generally only obsess about something until such a time as I realize it won't bring me true happiness. I found something else to throw time and money at, and it was fulfilling for a while. Now I'm broke and just as bored as I was before. The stereo in my car sounds great though. :laugh: :juggle:

I'm going to look for something to obsess about that doesn't cost so much next time. Or maybe something in her mid twenties with a vagina. :gorgeous: That will undoubtedly cost more but generally holds my attention for a little longer. Like with so many things, only time will tell. :beatnik:


----------

